# Now Producin BOOST!!



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

@7psi, felt STRONG! mean!!! 

I downed the boost and now it's at 4psi.....I'll mess with it more tomorrow, but it feels GREAT!!!!!


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Sweet. I wish I would have seen your lovely project while I was down in FL.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey Chimmike,

congrats on the boost!  Would love to see it.

What do you think of what the guys are doing at forcedinductionracing.com? It looks liek they know their shit when it comes to the SPEC. 

What about the internals though on a SPEC.... can the engine really handle a turbo and a direct port NO2 induction?

Curious?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's Travis. He's a buddy of mine. He knows his stuff, he does AWESOME work. He is also developing new internals for the QR25DE and it's expected to be a monster.

I personally will be selling kits for the QG18DE, because nobody else has any turbo experience with this engine.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Mike, you'll be doing pretty good after you produce a kit for the GXE. Wow, great job! 

Oh, to add onto about Forced Induction Racing.. I bought my kit through Travis for my SR, and once I have it on, I will tell everyone more about it. I don't like talking crap unless I have it installed.


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

cool deal dude, so when will there be some out for the average wanna be speed freak like me? =)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're interested, PM me.


----------

